# covers that became more popular then the originals...



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Since Aretha Franklin is mostly know for her version or "respect"
this fact came to mind.
"*Respect*" is a song written and originally released by American recording artist Otis Redding in 1965.

Along the same path, I found this amazing video that really expands on this theme.
Some songs are a surprise.
G.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I had just seen that video recently myself. I knew quite a few but not all. I would have never guessed that Tainted Love was a cover. Interesting story with her and Marc Bolan too.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fun to watch. Thanks for posting.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

The most obvious one they missed that comes to mind is Blinded by the Light.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> The most obvious one they missed that comes to mind is Blinded by the Light.


I instantly think of Black Magic Woman


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

As far as 'more popular than the originals' from the OP, "Get Ready" by Rare Earth.
For many of those in the video, I think you would have to be a lot younger to not know they were covers.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Joe Cocker - With a Little Help from my Friends


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

CCR's "I Put A Spell On You"


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Bruce Cockburn/Bare Naked Ladies - Lovers in a dangerous time. Steven Page made it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


>


NO...NO...NO...JUST TOTALLY NO!!!!!!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Joe Cocker - With a Little Help from my Friends



Not sure if this qualifies...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

greco said:


> NO...NO...NO...JUST TOTALLY NO!!!!!!


Yeah, the War version is easily more popular.

Route 66 is a good one, and covered by everybody - just about any version ya pick is more popular than the original, especially today.

I Fought the Law (incidentally, I won a radio call in prize for knowing the original was by the Bobby Fuller Four.... people kept on calling in saying Buddy Holly, so after about 15min I got fed up and called in myself and was surprised to actually win).

About the vid in the OP:

- Self Control is not popular at all in any version ;P
- The Bowie version of Man Who Sold the World is still more popular than the Nirvana version (had a resurgence because of it actually); if anything the Nirvana song that was more popular than the original was Love Buzz - it was a lower bar
- The Paragons/Blondie one reminded me of another good one: Man Next Door - The Massive Attack version is easily more popular than the original, also by John Holt and the Paragons, or even The Slits' version


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

greco said:


> NO...NO...NO...JUST TOTALLY NO!!!!!!


You'll love this one then too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe not a more popular cover, but definitely the most interesting...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> You'll love this one then too.


*#*(*#*(*#*(


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Again, maybe not more popular, but possibly better..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Original - Sir Mack Rice






Cover - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Seven Bridges Road.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Tom Cochrane's "life is a highway" not really popular in the states . US Country band Rascal Flatts cover it and it is a big hit.

For those that don't follow countryhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tXh_MfrMe0

Hope Tom is still counting the money on this one.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll take Slade over Quiet Riot anytime.

In fact I think I prefer well over half of the originals


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

In the same vein, I'll take Badfinger over Def Leppard (or Great White or REM).


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> In the same vein, I'll take Badfinger over Def Leppard (or Great White or REM).


Badfinger were hugely under-rated imho. Great band, and I agree.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Most of you will know the Nilsson version of this.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Most of you will know the Nilsson version of this.


Yes, in fact both language versions.  Saw this one used in _Quarry_ and it stuck in my head for some reason.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

"Don't let me be Misunderstood" made more popular by the Animals, along with "House of the Rising Sun".
Hoyt Axton's "The Pusher" which many assume to be a Steppenwolf original, and another by Hoyt, "Never been to Spain", made popular by Three Dog Night.
But I'm feelin a little Elvis right now, so here's his version.  (Also of note, the Elvis version of the Tony Joe White classic, "Poke Salad Annie")


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


Oh way to go, thread killer. That's like 'best cover evah'. Kind of pointless to go on from here, innit?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

jb welder said:


> Oh way to go, thread killer. That's like 'best cover evah'. Kind of pointless to go on from here, innit?


Especially the build up at the end. Epic!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

some stuff I didnt know....
G.

"*Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood*" is a song written by Bennie Benjamin, Gloria Caldwell and Sol Marcus for the jazz singer and pianist Nina Simone, who first recorded it in 1964. "Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood" has been covered by many artists, most notably by The Animals, whose blues rock version of the song became a transatlantic hit in 1965.

Like many classic folk ballads, *"The House of the Rising Sun"* is of uncertain authorship. Musicologists say that it is based on the tradition of broadside ballads, and thematically it has some resemblance to the 16th-century ballad _The Unfortunate Rake_.[4] According to Alan Lomax, "Rising Sun" was used as the name of a bawdy house in two traditional English songs, and it was also a name for English pubs.[5] He further suggested that the melody might be related to a 17th-century folk song, "Lord Barnard and Little Musgrave", also known as "Matty Groves",[6][7] but a survey by Bertrand Bronson showed no clear relationship between the two songs.[8] Lomax proposed that the location of the house was then relocated from England to New Orleans by white southern performers.[5] However, Vance Randolph proposed an alternative French origin, the "rising sun" referring to the decorative use of the sunburst insignia dating to the time of Louis XIV, which was brought to North America by French immigrants.[8]
"House of Rising Sun" was said to have been known by miners in 1905.[9] The oldest published version of the lyrics is that printed by Robert Winslow Gordon in 1925, in a column "Old Songs That Men Have Sung" in _Adventure_ magazine.[10] The lyrics of that version begin:[10][11]
An interview with Eric Burdon revealed that he first heard the song in a club in Newcastle, England, where it was sung by the Northumbrian folk singer Johnny Handle. The Animals were on tour with Chuck Berry and chose it because they wanted something distinctive to sing.[16]

The Animals' version transposes the narrative of the song from the point of view of a woman led into a life of degradation to that of a man whose father was now a gambler and drunkard, rather than the sweetheart in earlier versions.
The Animals had begun featuring their arrangement of "House of the Rising Sun" during a joint concert tour with Chuck Berry, using it as their closing number to differentiate themselves from acts that always closed with straight rockers.[17] It got a tremendous reaction from the audience, convincing initially reluctant producer Mickie Most that it had hit potential,[17] and between tour stops the group went to a small recording studio on Kingsway in London[17] to capture it. 

*"The Pusher"* is a rock song written by Hoyt Axton, made popular by the 1969 movie Easy Rider which used Steppenwolf's version to accompany the opening.
another by Hoyt, *"Never been to Spain"*, made popular by Three Dog Night.

Its way too late and I have to go to bed...
thats all folks...
G.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Canadian disco producers THP were behind the group The Immortals who did a cover of "Ultimate Warlord" which is more well-known than the original British disco version by Daniel Boone's act, The Warlord.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay, definitely NOT more popular than the original, but I enjoy it more. Jimmy Page loved it too


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay, definitely NOT more popular than the original, but I enjoy it more. Jimmy Page loved it too


Well that was fucking annoying.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

BSTheTech said:


> Well that was fucking annoying.


I made it through the first minute, painfully.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

I am ashamed that I thought Beck and Rod did it originally


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


LOL...he may have covered it if he had lived longer.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay, definitely NOT more popular than the original, but I enjoy it more. Jimmy Page loved it too


Since I<m not a fan of Led Zeppelin, this was actually enjoyable.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Ghost riders in the sky ... pick your own favorite version.

even riffs of it in "riders on the storm"


----------

